# What 5iu per day of real HGH did to my physique in a week.



## Calves of Steel (Aug 11, 2013)

Background: I'm 6', 225 and I've been running 300 test e, 200 tren e, 200 mast e per week since February. Anavar, tbol, or proviron on and off. I used Saizen then Omnitrope at 4iu in February and March. Last year I used novos, rips, kigs, taitropin, and hyges, each between 8-10iu for months and months. The pharma GH in 2 months did what the generics didn't come close to in maybe 8 months of total time on 8-10iu.

The first pic was taken around 2 weeks ago. I hadn't used any orals in over a month, just the test tren mast. It is post-workout and pumped.





Second pic is after 6 days of using Saizen. 2.5iu AM, 2.5iu preworkout. I could barely move during my workouts, I was so pumped. Nothing else was added, just the saizen.





Saizen blows all of the generics I ever used out of the water. I didn't change a thing. Didn't change my diet or my training or anything. Just added the HGH. Side effects included extreme vascularity that wouldn't go away by my 2nd or 3rd day. Veins became thickkkk. Appetite went up a little, waist was small and tight in the morning, I felt sleepy and relaxed all day, and got pumped very easily, blood pressure increased. Real hormones work really well. If you're putting in effort and having issues, don't be so quick to blame yourself.


----------



## independent (Aug 11, 2013)

Wow. Now where do i get some.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice work! Look great!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 11, 2013)

*its when you inject real HGH!!! but guys keep want to pay only 100-200$ for 100iu..no way.. sereno sizen come out 1300-1500$ for 100iu legal in pharmacy..same as norditropin 500? for 45iu only...

but some guys years and years talk hgh is hgh.. yeah right..but any kind chine generic tops,not worth of 10% of real gmp HGH!*


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 11, 2013)

Looking good brother!

I love potent GH!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 11, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Looking good brother!
> 
> I love potent GH!



*YEAH HEAVY...me too! good hgh mean a lot!*


----------



## Christsean (Aug 11, 2013)

Love it bro!! I too enjoy test e, tren e, and var. Been getting great gains and strength. 
Researching HGH or IGF-1. Your pics make a compelling push to real HGH. 

Thanks for the post.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Aug 11, 2013)

Serostim is all I use as well....nothing compares to it IMHO, and I love the fact I don't have to keep my stash in the fridge all year long.  I have written many threads as to how good this shit is.  Been using it on and off with AAS and slin for just over 6 years now...not sure if I can add much more to my figure, I'm very happy with where I'm at.  Oh, and a little secret I use when using Sero/Saizen/Serono is to hit the proviron at 100mg ED.  Vascularity improved by a good 25% or so.  Before using GH, I couldn't break the 250lb mark....Sero and slin put me at 273 and I'm 6'0.  SEROSTIM FOR LIFE!!!  Good work bro!




/V


----------



## Intense (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm straight fucking jealous.









no but seriously, I'm happy you have some good product!


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 11, 2013)

Gotta love 5 month tren abusers!   Looking jerked man!


----------



## kboy (Aug 11, 2013)

Good work Brotha,


----------



## Calves of Steel (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks for the positive feedback guys! Saizen is an excellent product. I'm going to try Serostim once these run out then probably take a long time off from GH because this stuff is very very expensive! I will be switching compounds to test deca mast since I'm about to run out of tren e, probably 350/250/200 but we'll see (I don't like going over 3cc a week). I'll update in a few weeks with another pic or two.


----------



## jay_steel (Aug 14, 2013)

i make good money but how the hell do you guys afford to run that much hg hgh. Ive heard of people getting seros for 500$ a kit from aids patients, but thats still a shit ton of cash each month plus gear nearly a mortgage. I guess if you want to be as big as a house you have to pay what a house costs.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 14, 2013)

^^^ doesn't make good money


----------



## AnabolicAmerica (Aug 14, 2013)

you look good man - no homo


----------



## AnabolicAmerica (Aug 14, 2013)

I don't think you could ever find Chinese generics as good as US pharama. Impossible. Not to mention, the HGH may be really good one month and the next maybe under dosed significantly. It's just how it works.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Aug 15, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> i make good money but how the hell do you guys afford to run that much hg hgh. Ive heard of people getting seros for 500$ a kit from aids patients, but thats still a shit ton of cash each month plus gear nearly a mortgage. I guess if you want to be as big as a house you have to pay what a house costs.



It used to be even worse in the 90's.


----------



## jay_steel (Aug 15, 2013)

AnabolicAmerica said:


> I don't think you could ever find Chinese generics as good as US pharama. Impossible. Not to mention, the HGH may be really good one month and the next maybe under dosed significantly. It's just how it works.



yeah i have a buddy that runs no gear what so ever just runs 2iu of sero and looks amazing, he does physique though so he cant gain on more size there all ready telling him he needs to shrink it down to get his pro card. but then they say when you get your pro card he needs to get bigger, makes no sense at all. But that just shows how much 2iu of hg goes. I am on 6iu generic blacks love them but i am sure i can get better results off of 3iu of hg.


----------



## Natura (Aug 29, 2013)

That's for sure generic "Blue Tops" are garbage!


----------



## bdeljoose (Sep 18, 2013)

I wish I could afford HGH.


----------



## Little BamBam (Sep 18, 2013)

lookin good brother i need some of that


----------



## J.thom (Sep 21, 2013)

awesome


----------



## s2h (Sep 21, 2013)

Was just picking up my Pfizer genotropin at the pharm that cost me $45 for 108ius and I ran across this thread...

OP looks yoked....nice work...


----------



## J.thom (Sep 21, 2013)

s2h said:


> Was just picking up my Pfizer genotropin at the pharm that cost me $45 for 108ius and I ran across this thread...
> 
> OP looks yoked....nice work...



fucking sick! haha


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 22, 2013)

s2h said:


> Was just picking up my Pfizer genotropin at the pharm that cost me $45 for 108ius and I ran across this thread...
> 
> OP looks yoked....nice work...



How did you pull that off?


----------

